# FUJI Roubaix 1.3 parts problem



## Boshen11 (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought a FUJI Roubaix 1.3 (2015 Model) on 15th Feb ,
from Taipei bicycle store , 

My complain is : BB Noise 
the BB keep on happening extraordinary mechanical noise when pedaling, it started on Mar. at that time only ride about 300KM,

When Bike store disamble the crankset and inspect the BB shell I saw a piece of dirty greasy paper inside, it must be left in China assembling line because the words type is different.
( as attached photos)

After FUJI replace new BB I found the old one is broken which cause noise screaming. ( as attached photos)

Just when I tought prolme solves and noise coming again about May., 
when I check the bike I saw left crackset can be swimmed about 0.7 CM. and I only ride about 1000KM.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgOLejtGCu0


Now my bike is back to FUJI Taiwan distributor :
"ADVANCED SPORTS INTERNATIONAL- ASIA LTD" 
for second time served within 4 months. and that's stupid.


----------



## Boshen11 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is the first time I heard noise from BB of FUJI Roubaix 1.3 on Mar.:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7DA7EvpQ0o

here is another one FUJI Roubaix 1.3 with same noise:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1dg3Alao9A


----------

